# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  کسی دانشجوی شبانه دانشگاه تبریز هست ؟

## d4nte

کسی دانشجوی شبانه دانشگاه تبریز هست ؟
چنتا سوال داشتم درمورد دانشگاه
یا آشنا داشته باشین

----------


## d4nte

اپ

----------

